# Husqvarna ST230P rotary brush?



## RedneckAlbertan (Jan 9, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a company that builds a rotary broom attachment that a person can use after removing the snowblower head off of a Husqvarna snowblower.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

I've Googled around a little bit, but I have yet to find rotary brush attachments that are adapted to the "tractor" half a snowblower. I see some drive units that appear to be somewhat similar to snowblower tractor units, but I can plainly see they are not.

Looks like some will mount on lawn or garden type tractors, skid steer machines, and ATVs, while other units are obviously dedicated for single purpose use only. I can see where there might be a market for such an attachment for a snowblower, if it could be simply and quickly attached and detached.

This is the Google image page I viewed to see what was available when I entered the term "rotary broom attachment":
https://www.google.com/search?q=rot...UCqx4KHf_rDKIQsAQILw&biw=1920&bih=922#imgrc=_

Examples: 









































The term "rotary sweeper attachment" yields about the same type of image results: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=rot...Jx4KHeRfD3kQ_AUICSgD&biw=1920&bih=922#imgrc=_


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My town has a rotary sweeper that they put on there JD lawn mower for sweeping the gravel off the grass every spring work real good.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Found this thing that is listed as an attachment for their articulated rider. Don't know if it's adaptable to what you're looking for or not, and I don't find it on the Husqvarna website.

Husqvarna 37 inch Rider Broom SnowBlowersAtJacks

Riding lawn mower, lawn and garden tractor attachments and accessories


----------

